# Lucy has had her kittens



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

She had four this morning from about 7:40 until 9:30. I think she is done now. I've not checked the sex yet as she is a first time mother (her only time).


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

oh they are soooo cute!!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations!! They are so cute.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

They are cute but why breed? I am sorry. I worked in rescue and fostering and have seen so many cats.... do you have homes lined up? Why breed if you are not improving a breed registered with the CFA or if you are just doing it for fun? I don't get it. Sorry.


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

OKAY, I WANT ONE!!!! I love the cutie with the grayish spots on it's head and butt. I REQUEST MORE PICS PLEASE!! Ugh, I can't wait to get another kitty!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

yepp said:


> They are cute but why breed? I am sorry. I worked in rescue and fostering and have seen so many cats.... do you have homes lined up? Why breed if you are not improving a breed registered with the CFA or if you are just doing it for fun? I don't get it. Sorry.


Can we please keep this thread to just admiring the cute kitties? The last time this subject was brought up, feelings were hurt and members left. And it was on a thread where someone was simply posting pictures of her kittens.  I know people feel strongly about this subject, but I miss my friends and I don't want to lose more. 

Please?


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

marie73 said:


> yepp said:
> 
> 
> > They are cute but why breed? I am sorry. I worked in rescue and fostering and have seen so many cats.... do you have homes lined up? Why breed if you are not improving a breed registered with the CFA or if you are just doing it for fun? I don't get it. Sorry.
> ...


I am new here but have a right to voice my objection to breeding for purposes to educate children or just for a hobby or whatever! Thousands of cats and kittens are killed every day because there is no one to adopt. I will not be silent about that fact. I got my cat as a stray and my other I bought in 1995. In 1995 I didn't know about all this or care. I do care and am more knowledgeable and forthright with my opinions. I do not support cute kittens born just because they are cute. I just hope she has planned this litter and has homes lined up. Not too much to ask of a responsible pet owner.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Then why don't you start another thread to discuss this?


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Then why don't you start another thread to discuss this?


Because lotsofmoggies is the person breeding. No matter what you would like to believe, there are kittens and cats dying daily. There is a responsibility that comes with owning a pet and it starts with lotsofmoggies in this instance.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There are a lot of pictures of new kittens posted on this Forum lately. Are you asking each person to explain themselves? No one here owes anyone an explanation. She doesn't have to justify herself to you or anyone else.


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

She had four this morning from about 7:40 until 9:30. I think she is done now. I've not checked the sex yet as she is a first time mother (her only time). 

I think she is breeding. After all, this is the breeding forum. She is happy about the kittens and is proud she has done this 4 times or more. 
_
edit by Heather102180_


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Her choice.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Let's try to keep this thread from turning into a breeding debate.

If lotsofmoggie's wants to state why she had a pregnant cat, that's fine, but if not, that's her right as well.

Anymore personal attacks, and this thread will be closed which is a pity...the original poster was just sharing a cute picture.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> yepp said:
> 
> 
> > They are cute but why breed? I am sorry. I worked in rescue and fostering and have seen so many cats.... do you have homes lined up? Why breed if you are not improving a breed registered with the CFA or if you are just doing it for fun? I don't get it. Sorry.
> ...


I agree with you Marie, Yepp, you jumped the gun too quickly.. She was posting pictures of her kitties, she didn't ask for our assistance to find homes for the kittens or ask us our opinion regarding breeding.
It is not like the OP allows her cat to go outside all the time to get pregnant and doesn't provide care for the kitties or the mom..
I understand cat overpopulation in the US is a big issue but can't we just admire the kittens and not fight?
Please??


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

Heather102180 said:


> Let's try to keep this thread from turning into a breeding debate.
> 
> If lotsofmoggie's wants to state why she had a pregnant cat, that's fine, but if not, that's her right as well.
> 
> Anymore personal attacks, and this thread will be closed which is a pity...the original poster was just sharing a cute picture.


If you moderate this site that you silence opinions, I am gone. Not just a cute picture but an epidemic of people breeding cats for reasons unknown. Her cats are moggies or mutts or nothing specific in breeds.

Enough.

Edited by doodlebug


----------



## yepp (Mar 28, 2008)

yepp said:


> She had four this morning from about 7:40 until 9:30. I think she is done now. I've not checked the sex yet as she is a first time mother (her only time).
> 
> I think she is breeding. After all, this is the breeding forum. She is happy about the kittens and is proud she has done this 4 times or more.
> _
> edit by Heather102180_



Heather edited my post?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yepp, I'm sure you know why I edited your post. If not, please send me a PM and I will explain.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Your kitties are so cute!
Could you post individual pictures? I'd like to see pictures of each, close ups are very welcome!  
How is mommy doing?
Is this her first and last litter?
I am so excited and happy for you!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

YES! Post more pictures!!


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

I couldn't believe what I was reading this morning!!  

I really have no idea it would cause such an upset.... Just to say I'm not a breeder and I have hopefully already have at least 2 homes lined up. Lucy is a beautiful cat with a beautiful personality I thought it would be good to share her love. I'm not stupid my sister in law works for the cats protection league locally and I'm well aware of the problems with lots of kittens, but these kittens will not be going to families who will not neuter them. 

The last lot of kittens I had was from a stray that I took in. And previous to that I kept the kittens from the other litters and one litter died soon after birth.  

I'm not going anywhere from this site, just because people get on their soap box doesn't put me off.

I'll be posting lots more pics too!!!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Good for your lotsofmoggies, I am really pleased to see that Lucy and the kitties are all doing so well and reiterate what the others have said, more piccies please, up close ones if possible so that we can see their lovely little faces


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Good for you!! Where do you live? I am wanting to get another kitten as a friend (and just bc I love cats) for Munchkin! My hubby says he would like me to find one that isnt in a shelter and that needs a home. I could give you references and people to call if you want me too.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

One of the first things the OP said is that this was Lucys one and only litter.

With that in mind, lets just enjoy the kittens.

They are little cuties.

More pics please.


----------

